# Westernport Sat night



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am heading out for a Gummy Shark and Mulloway fish Saturday night. High tide is 8.30 pm give or take so would need to be on the water and in place by 5.30 pm. Would aim for a 6 hour fish and be back off the water by 11.30 pm before the mud comes out! Any interest can PM or just reply via forum. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Steve, gummies and mulloway be warned!! I can't make it this weekend but please keep posting these trips as I'm keen to try and sneak one in soon if I can.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Steve,

Can't join you this time either. But good luck and look forward to your report.


----------

